
Ask HN: Are there any tutorials about building a kernel from scratch? - maruhan2
Something like building only the very essential components of the Linux Kernel
======
brudgers
Julia Evans:

Blog, [https://jvns.ca/blog/2014/09/18/you-can-be-a-kernel-
hacker/](https://jvns.ca/blog/2014/09/18/you-can-be-a-kernel-hacker/)

Video,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IQlpFWTFbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IQlpFWTFbM)

~~~
maruhan2
not what i was looking for. I was looking for building the kernel, not
analyzing it. But useful link nevertheless

